
How the human got his paintbrush - prismatic
https://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/arts-and-books/how-the-human-got-his-paintbrush
======
Hextinium
The article isn't about paintbrushes at all. This article is about the debate
about did evolution create art or not. If you are looking for how paintbrushes
where made you will not find it here sadly.

